# My Pecan Chunks are Wet and Moldy!!



## billyq (May 19, 2007)

Should I use them?  I have a camp chef smoke vault, so the chunks sit on a cast iron wood chip tray.  Thanks.


----------



## linescum (May 19, 2007)

i myself would throw them away and get new mold and mildew can do some strange things


----------



## domn8_ion (May 19, 2007)

I'd toss them out. Better safe then sorry.


----------



## smoked (May 20, 2007)

toss them.......they are no good anymore except maybe in a mulch/compost heap.....


----------



## deejaydebi (May 20, 2007)

I'm with them Billy - toss the moldy wood, it could make you sick, not worth taking a chance. I keep my chips and chunks in a rubber made box and only wet them as I use them. Usually a spray with apple juice.

Congrats on the Smoke Vault! Hope you love yours as much as I do!


----------

